# Seiko Landmonster



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Browsing around today (as you do) I came across a Seiko LandMonster automatic SNM035

How long has this been around?









It is a big watch at about 46mm across

It is so ugly ..... i want it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what a mess!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I think of it as a monster with a wart!







Seriously though I think it looks great. A really chunky piece of kit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Serious cut"n"shut, but i like that .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not seen that before.......









Dont like it









In fact I think the only Monster I like is the original Black Monster....De-blinged on the bracelet, in fact exactly as the one I sold to Hippo


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like a cross between a monster and a set of mismatched taps


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

I must be sad I like that.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thumbs up from me.

How much are they going for ?


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

As a Monster owner, myself - I have to confess that is one ugly dude. Horrible picture. It would be interesting to see other shots. The St Moritz divers, which I really like, look very flat on some sites. I've even seen a picture on a sales site, of a Black Monster that would put anyone off and in up close, it's a beautiful piece or HORRORlogical kit. Every face (including that of watches), has their best angle.

But then that blarring orange on the bezel doesn't look too promising, does it? Oh and we're back to the useless, pretend compass again. Those twin crowns look like they've gotta hurt.

More pics, please!

Doc.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mutley said:


> Thumbs up from me.
> 
> How much are they going for ?


They seem to be around $320 discounted.



Doctor Varney said:


> Oh and we're back to the useless, pretend compass again. Those twin crowns look like they've gotta hurt.


Pretend? Never used a sun compass Doc? .... wouldn't have been much good this summer I suppose


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, I have - but prefer the magnetic one that fits in my pocket. 

Doc.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> Yes, I have - but prefer the magnetic one that fits in my pocket.
> 
> Doc.


Naturally, but I am not in the habit of always carrying one in my pocket


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Here it is in orange - I really like it.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alas said:


> Here it is in orange - I really like it.
> 
> Alasdair


Is that your's Alasdair?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

another orange one!!!! gotta get it! come on guys its not fugly in anyway at all! it just ooooozzzzzzes class


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is in orange - I really like it.
> ...


No - not mine. This one is for sale somewhere and I was tempted but I'm sticking with what I have despite what all you doubters say























Alasdair


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> Naturally, but I am not in the habit of always carrying one in my pocket


Therefore one has ascertained, you didn't need the compass, in the first place 

But anyway - it's a nicely made watch. The orangey bit in the middle would be a matter of taste. Some prefer the raspberry. Does anyone else here, have a penchant for Jaffa cakes, by the way?

Doc.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> > Naturally, but I am not in the habit of always carrying one in my pocket
> 
> 
> Therefore one has ascertained, you didn't need the compass, in the first place


What's need got to do with it







.... but then again you never know, plane crash, escape from a kidnap, shipwrecked ......


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> What's need got to do with it .... but then again you never know, plane crash, escape from a kidnap, shipwrecked ......


You _need_ to keep your eyes out for sharks and/or cannibals, rather than fiddling with your monster









Regards,

Doc


----------

